# Salsa Casseroll vs. Surly Crosscheck vs. Civia Prospect



## VitaminJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm sure you're ever tired of seeing these threads of bike choices, but I just had to get some other opinions out there.

I began riding to work in 2009 when I purchased a brand new 2009 Kona Dew Plus. It was relatively cheap and after adding a rack, fenders, lock, helmet, I ended up spending around $650. I was new to the world of biking then and didn't want to spend much on "just a bike." I wish I never went that route. Although I like the Dew Plus, I feel like I'm outgrowing it.

Since then I've been more and more interested in cycling and I commute as much as my job and the weather here allows and now I want to go further and faster.

My commute is 36km round trip, and I have some decent hills (I live in Vancouver B.C. Canada). The Dew Plus is OK, but I feel like I could go faster with some more aggressive geometry. I am also interested in doing the Ride to Conquer Cancer which is a 250km supported tour from Vancouver to Seattle in 2 days. If that goes well, I might be interested in some randonneuring rides, and even a longer tour, possibly across Canada.

I'm looking for a bike that's comfortable, fast, and still able to take racks for touring, or longer distance rides.

So far I've narrowed my search to the Salsa Casseroll, Surly Crosscheck, and Civia Prospect. There have been some threads in the past about these, but many are older and don't have the updated frames. I'd be interested in a complete, but could possibly go for a custom build as well. I’m also toying around with the idea of the Kona Honky Inc.

I’m basically looking for an all-rounder to keep my options open, and hopefully avoid having to buy 2 bikes instead of 1. I plan to probably keep the Dew Plus as my rainy day commuter, or deck it out as a utilitarian/hauler.

Wondering what you guys would recommend, and if you had any thoughts on my plan or current setup.

BTW, I’m brand new on the board here! Hello!
-Jay


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

I have had a cross check since 01/or 02' one of the bean green ones, started off as a SS cross racer and now that I have a even better cross racer bike it now is a commuter type bike and does well as such, and with a change of tires and taking off the rack and fenders it can ride on some trails or do a cross race. It's a great bike and very versitile, with good, neutral handling, takes a set of real panniers well-though watch the heal. The TT runs a little long, but I like being able to size down on a cross bike for more standover- the head tube is also a little short compared to others, so you might need a flipped up stem and a couple more spacers. The geometry and features have not changed since mine was made, just small changes, like double eyelets @ the dropout-so you don't have to double up for the rack and fenders, and a rack eyelet on the seatstays so you don't have to use the stupid clamps-they also added DT shifter bosses on the DT. The Salsa should also be nice and I think it has a taller head tube-though I havn't ridden one myself-uses road brakes if you prefer that- I use Paul Neo-retro front and touring rear canti's (spendy but worth it) on my crosscheck. Salsa also has the Vaya similiar to the cassoroll but with disc brakes- if I needed a commuter bike where I live in Western WA and didn't have the Surly already-this would be @ or near the top of my list- the advantages of disc- rack and fender compatibility-no worries about running through wheel rim sidewalls- or much worse braking in the rain.


----------



## VitaminJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks! I'm leaning towards the Salsa as it's the most similar to a road bike, and apparently has a higher quality steel. It's also probably the most like the Crosscheck. Does anybody have any info on this?


----------



## WMBigs (Aug 29, 2009)

I would love to get the Salsa Casseroll myself. Reasons- Lower bottm bracket than the Crosscheck. Road bike geo that is a little stretched. Cantilever brakes- powerful brakes in the city are a comfort. Takes the rack and fender and comes with a mini front rack. Would take my fat studded tires.
It would be my lousy weather commuter. The Cross check is a close 2nd though.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I regularly recommend both bikes. I agree with the posts above. The Casseroll is great for more of a road bike feel and the Crosscheck is also great, but a little more relaxed. My coworker just bought a Crosscheck as his entry into cycling. He is busy losing weight and might benefit from the more upright CX geometry.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've had a Casseroll since April, but haven't ridden the other two bikes. I love my Casseroll and ride it more than my other 3 road bikes because I commute on it 3-4 days/week. I've also ridden two centuries, a supported tour and numerous long group rides on it, putting nearly 2,000 miles on it in 5 months. It is a great riding bike, very smooth, but seems as fast as my other road bikes. Plenty of clearance for larger tires, and I put 32 mm cross tires on it in June for riding on the unpaved New River Trail in VA. My Casseroll weighed about 22 lbs built up with mostly Ultegra parts, Open Pro wheels, including pedals, cages and computer.


----------



## VitaminJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Great info guys! I'm leaning more and more towards the Casseroll, just for the above mentioned reasons. I'm looking to commute more/faster and as well start to do some longer distance rides, 150km, 250km light touring etc. Plus I like that it has more of a road bike geo.

Does anyone have any information regarding the quality of steel from Salsa vs Surly vs other bike companies?


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been pretty happy with my Cross Check as a commuter and dedicated rain bike. If you look at the weights listed on the sites, they are very close--the Salsa is only a few ounces lighter (you have to add the Surly fork weight to compare "frameset" weights).

Salsa Cycles | Bikes | Casseroll

Frames | Cross Check Frame

Parts | Cross-Check and Travelers Check Fork

In terms of "quality" they should be about equal--both companies are owned by QBP and the frames are most likely made in the same place. 

The lower bb height on the Salsa is a plus for road and touring stuff, though the seat tube angle on the Salsa is a bit steep for me. I liked the really crazy amount of tire clearance on the Surly.

If you want lighter and better tubing and can spend a bit more, look at the Gunnar Cross Hairs and Gunnar Sport

CrossHairs – Right on Target

Sport – The Miles Bring Smiles!


----------



## flyingfleet2000 (Aug 15, 2011)

I know this thread is a few months old, but I just wanted to say thanks. I've been looking at Surly/Salsa and trying to figure out the differences. This thread was very helpful, especially Tarwheel2's post.


----------



## VitaminJ (Aug 25, 2011)

So what have you decided?


----------

